# Puncture proof tyres?



## Basegreen (21 Jul 2011)

Hello, new member here!

Got a new mountain bike in June. I've been cycling to work and back regularly and have had 3 flat tyres already, the latest happening today 

I really can't be doing with this palava THIS often. Especially as its a 40 mile round trip...


So, can anyone point me in the direction of a tyre that protects against punctures? is there even such a thing?? It would need to be suitable for both on and off roading.


Thanks in advance


----------



## aberal (21 Jul 2011)

What kind of bike do you have? Or to be more precise - is it 26 inch wheels you use or 700C?


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2011)

The answer doesn't care what size rims you have - simply buy some puncture resistant tyres to replace the ones you've got. Road tyres are usually narrower than dirt tyres, have no 'knobbles' and are widely available in puncture resistant versions. if you choose a much narrower tyre then you'll need to by skinny tubes to match.

I favour a 1.25 to 1.5 inch road tyre on mountain bike rims for a good compromise between speed and comfort. 

It's important with all tyres but essential with road tyres that you run them at the recommended pressure - it might be worth investing in a track pump.


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2011)

To answer your question... Continental make a great range of puncture proof tyres, I've used them for years with great results. But my current fave tyre is the poorly named RiBiMo from Panaracer. Lovely tyre.

Vredestein, Schwalbe, Specialized, Michelin... all make decent tyres.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2011)

Welcome Basegreen.

Look out for *Schwalbe Marathon Plus* tyres. They come in road and MTB sizes. They are amazingly bomb-proof. If you type that name into the Search box (top right on this forum), you can see what people say. If you decide to get some, Spa Cycles do them at a good price. Have a peek at their video showing how to fit them.

Good luck.


----------



## Evil Rabbit (21 Jul 2011)

Looked at sliming your tyres or using the liners (as well as puncture resistant tyres) ?

I use the liners and so far they seem to have been good... {touch wood, touch wood}


http://www.slime.com/


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2011)

Liners are old tech and more trouble than they are worth in my view. They attempt to make a regular tyre into a puncture resistant tyre by adding the puncture resistant component between the tyre and the inner tube. They can be difficult to install, add weight where you want it least and rolling resistance and often actually cause punctures by being big and strong and tough next to the weedy thin and pathetic tube. The edges will wear through the tube eventually.

Better to get that puncture proof membrane fitted within the tyre at the factory.

Tyre puncture sealant works well, particularly as a 'belt and braces' measure when combined with puncture proof tyres. The best sealant these days is the stuff developed for tubeless applications of the kind manufactured by _Stan's No Tubes_ (which is the one I prefer) though many brands are available. I put it inside my tubes through the valve hole. The modern stuff is higher performance than Slime and its ilk so you can use a lot less of it, saving weight. A side benefit is that the sealant reduces tube porousity significantly - reducing air loss and therefore the need to pump your tyres up so often.

I never get punctures in any of my bikes which are so equipped. Never.

Though having said that I fully expect to grind to a halt precisely half way to work tomorow....


----------



## marzjennings (22 Jul 2011)

Go tubeless and get stans, I did and so far no punctures in about 3 months and I'm usually a puncture magnet.

See slightly ott video below...

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs[/media]


----------



## Muddy Ground (2 Aug 2011)

Now that's a video! Question is, how much bloomin' fluid did they put in? Tyres must have been full to brim. It's good stuff once fitted [cough, cough] but get a slight tear in the sidewall and your leg and bike gets covered in latex and the tyre still goes down pronto. Every man and his dog still carries a spare inner tube even with Stan's fitted. 

For OP use I'd go for a thicker tyre, fit a slime filled inner tube, and put a tad more air in the tyre than normal. This'd negate the thorn punctures but lets face it; canal tow paths you're going to get glass fragments and nails that'll go through most stuff. Solid tyres are the only puncture proof bits of kit. 

Slime type stuff, decent tyres and you'll reduce your puncture / ride ratio my friend.

PIJ


----------



## 02GF74 (2 Aug 2011)

i'm riding on Schwalbe lback jack (I think!), a pucnture resistant tyre that lives up to its name - had one that I can rememebr and that was a large nail that no tyre would survive; they are 1/2 price of marathon plus; the marathon plus have a failrly slcik tread but these are more knobly with an alomst contiuous center bump so they are quick on the road too.


----------

